# Beta Testers for new Roamio features



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVo is looking for beta testers for new services on the Roamio line of DVR's

https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

From Margret


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

bradleys said:


> TiVo is looking for beta testers for new services on the Roamio line of DVR's
> 
> https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html


Where does it indicate beta testing for new Roamio services? I believe I have already signed up for Field Testing using this link.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

bayern_fan said:


> Where does it indicate beta testing for new Roamio services? I believe I have already signed up for Field Testing using this link.


Added her post from Twitter... Looking at the link, it looks like you will need to add your new Roamio as a specific test device if you want to be considered for the program.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

bayern_fan said:


> Where does it indicate beta testing for new Roamio services? I believe I have already signed up for Field Testing using this link.


I doesn't. The OP is incorrect. This is the standard Tivo 'beta testers' sign up site and there's no guarantee you'll be selected.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

*The OP is not incorrect. *

I do not believe I ever said you would be automatically included in the beta program - I just reported that TiVo is advertising for Roamio owners to register for the program.



> After you have completed the registration you will enter our beta community. *Once there, you should register your "Test Platforms*." Test Platforms are all of your home TiVo boxes and home PC's. Please add all TiVo boxes to the "TiVo Box (new)" platform profile (create a new form for each), and be sure to ACCURATELY enter your TiVo Serial Number (TSN). This information is vital to our beta selection process.


Even if you have already signed up for the program, you still need to add your Roamio as a test platform - if you do not, you will not be considered for the program to "Try out new *Roamio *features"


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I upgraded the HD on mine other wise I would be all over this


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

bradleys said:


> I do not believe I ever said you would be automatically included in the beta program - I just reported that TiVo is advertising for Roamio owners to register for the program.


I didn't say you did. I added information about the beta pgm for newbies.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TC25D said:


> The OP is incorrect


Not to be a pain - I usually shy away from it. But you said I was incorrect...

In what form was I incorrect?

I stated:


TiVo is looking for Beta Testers for the Roamio line
I added TiVo Margrets Tweet indicating that they wanted beta testers for the Roamio line with the link to apply.
I added a quote from the link indicating that you had to specifically add a device for it to be included.

I was not, and am not incorrect - if you want your unmodified device to be considered for inclusion in the beta program, you will need to register that *specific deivice*.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Not to be a pain - I usually shy away from it.


Yeah, I can tell you're really shy about this. 



bradleys said:


> But you said I was incorrect...In what form was I incorrect?
> 
> I stated:
> 
> ...


You were and are incorrect. The first two items in your list are reading into what Margret tweeted.

While Margret's tweet was to Roamio owners, there's nothing in her tweet that indicates the beta software is only for the Roamio owners.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks! Signed up and registered my Roamio..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I removed all my stuff last year. I didn't have the time to deal with it at the time and I needed to spend close to an hour a day testing the features they wanted me too. I'm not going to sign up for this with the Roamio Pro. Especially since I only have one Roamio Pro. if there are issues with the beta i could be screwed with only one box. When I was testing before I used my secondary and Tertiary TiVos for testing.

I'll just wait for the new features to arrive in a year or two.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

It never hurts to sign up. If they choose you for beta testing, you then have the choice to agree or not for the beta test. At that link you are just putting your system in the hat to be picked.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

berg0449 said:


> It never hurts to sign up. If they choose you for beta testing, you then have the choice to agree or not for the beta test. At that link you are just putting your system in the hat to be picked.


If you have a self installed hard drive upgrade in the past TiVo would not consider you for any beta program, has this changed for the Roamio ?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I removed all my stuff last year. I didn't have the time to deal with it at the time and I needed to spend close to an hour a day testing the features they wanted me too. I'm not going to sign up for this with the Roamio Pro. Especially since I only have one Roamio Pro. if there are issues with the beta i could be screwed with only one box. When I was testing before I used my secondary and Tertiary TiVos for testing.
> 
> I'll just wait for the new features to arrive in a year or two.


I don't know if I will apply either. If I had two Pros, I would consider signing one up, but with the Pro replacing my Elite as the primary box I think I will pass this time.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't know if I will apply either. If I had two Pros, I would consider signing one up, but with the Pro replacing my Elite as the primary box I think I will pass this time.


I didn't apply either. At this point, I need my Tivo's to perform, Pro, Elite, HD, all of them. A beta test that introduced reboots or other erratic behavior would not be acceptable for me. It could be fun/exciting/interesting for those that have the time or hardware to spare. I wouldn't be able to do the program justice however.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

lessd said:


> If you have a self installed hard drive upgrade in the past TiVo would not consider you for any beta program, has this changed for the Roamio ?


I've been in a number of trials with my upgraded TiVoHD and Premiere, I've never heard anything about this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zundian said:


> I've been in a number of trials with my upgraded TiVoHD and Premiere, I've never heard anything about this.


This is something they started in the last few years. Since you have a TiVo HD I assume you haven't been in a beta for a while, since all recent betas have been for Premiere units.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

I was in the beta for the Mini... last year, I think*? 

I actually had to drop out because we only had one TV at that point** 

*Back when it was still the "Preview" Wow, that was almost three years ago?
**Both the Premiere and the TiVoHD were both hooked up to it, though.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I think everyone that already owns a Roamio is kinda a beta tester.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

zundian said:


> I've been in a number of trials with my upgraded TiVoHD and Premiere, I've never heard anything about this.


I signed up for the beta testing back when the TivoHD was introduced. Even back then, there was wording in the docs that said you could be ineligible for participation if your hard drive was upgraded.
On top of that, if the beta software happened to brick your Tivo, you were SOL on getting support to fix it.

You took a big risk.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

steve614 said:


> I signed up for the beta testing back when the TivoHD was introduced. Even back then, there was wording in the docs that said you could be ineligible for participation if your hard drive was upgraded.
> On top of that, if the beta software happened to brick your Tivo, you were SOL on getting support to fix it.
> 
> You took a big risk.


In the original beta testing TiVo even asked if you had upgraded the drive and how big a drive you were using, then for some reason TiVo made anybody ineligible for beta if your drive was upgraded (DIY).


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Talk about honoring a NDA agreement.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> Talk about honoring a NDA agreement.


Huh? So far, I've read nothing that would violate TiVo's NDA agreement. 

If I understand correctly, it's not against the NDA to admit to being in the beta program. 
You just can't talk about the subject of the beta test you are/were participating in.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

steve614 said:


> If I understand correctly, it's not against the NDA to admit to being in the beta program.


it is...not that i've been in any betas or anything


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

ufo4sale said:


> Talk about honoring a NDA agreement.


 For tivo even admitting you are part of the beta, have ever been part of a beta, or that one you know exists, can break the NDA. I have heard they take any violation serious.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The wording about being ineligible if you've upgraded is in the invitation email, so we could have read that without ever accepting the NDA.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> The wording about being ineligible if you've upgraded is in the invitation email, so we could have read that without ever accepting the NDA.


Man, that's what I get for glossing over these things. Oh well.


----------

